# Eigene IP-Adresse



## michi2 (27. Jul 2006)

Hallo, Idiotenfrage, ich weiß:
Wie kann ich meine eigene IP-Adresse abfragen?
Nach Javainsel geht es mit:

```
import java.net.*;

class IP
 {
 public static void main (String[] args) throws Exception
   {
    System.out.println( "Host Name/Adresse: " + InetAddress.getLocalHost() );
   }
 }
```
Allerdings bringt das bei mir 127.0.0.1, meine richtige IP-Adresse ist jedoch: 88.217.39.xxx
Wie bekomme ich die?


Michi


----------



## Leroy42 (27. Jul 2006)

Du hast _keine richtige_ IP-Adresse falls du nicht gerade einen eigenen Server im Netz verankert hast.

Wenn du externe Zugriffe machst (Browsen, ...) überträgt dein Provider
die IP-Adresse.

Falls ich jetzt totalen Blödsinn fasele, steinigt mich  :shock:


----------



## michi2 (27. Jul 2006)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du externe Zugriffe machst (Browsen, ...) überträgt dein Provider
> die IP-Adresse.


Und die will ich haben!


----------



## foobar (27. Jul 2006)

> meine richtige IP-Adresse i


Das ist deine Wan-IP. 
127.0.0.1 ist die Adresse des Loopback-Devices.


----------



## michi2 (27. Jul 2006)

Gut!
1. Wie krieg ich die Wan-IP?
2. Was war noch mal die IP die ins nirivana führt?


----------



## AlArenal (27. Jul 2006)

1. Deinen Router fragen - iss natürlich blöd zu machen
2. Was soll das sein?


----------



## michi2 (27. Jul 2006)

1. Hä?
2. Na es gibt irgenteine IP die fest gelegt ist und die wenn bei der wenn mann sie anwählt nix kommt (Im Browser ne leere Seite) hab ich mal in ner Zeitschrift gelessen...


----------



## Lim_Dul (27. Jul 2006)

Bist du über einen Router im Netz?
Dann bekommst du so leicht nicht deine eigene IP-Adresse.

Könntest höchstens http://www.whatismyip.com/ abfragen.


----------



## foobar (27. Jul 2006)

> Na es gibt irgenteine IP die fest gelegt ist und die wenn bei der wenn mann sie anwählt nix kommt (Im Browser ne leere Seite) hab ich mal in ner Zeitschrift gelessen...


Stand das in der Computerbild?

SCNR


----------



## Caffè Latte (28. Jul 2006)

Vielleicht meint er die Netzwerkmaske (z.B. 255.255.255.0 für ein Class C Netz). Im Firefox zumindest kommt da eine leere Seite.

Aber immer wieder herrlich: Netzwerkprogrammierer ohne grundlegende Netzwerkkenntnisse ...


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (28. Jul 2006)

Lol...uiuiui 1.2.3.4 führt auch ins Nirvana 
Beim Firefox kommt echt ne leere Seite wenn man sie SN von nem Class C aufruft?! Ist ja geil...


----------



## Natorion (28. Jul 2006)

tracert und ausgabe parsen *Wegduck*


----------



## michi2 (28. Jul 2006)

Caffè Latte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht meint er die Netzwerkmaske (z.B. 255.255.255.0 für ein Class C Netz). Im Firefox zumindest kommt da eine leere Seite.
> 
> Aber immer wieder herrlich: Netzwerkprogrammierer ohne grundlegende Netzwerkkenntnisse ...


Ich habe den Intetrnet-Anschluss seit 2 Monaten!
Seit wievielen Jahren hast du ihn schon?
255.255.255.0 geht, bei 1.2.3.4 kommt bei mir nix (er läd und läd und läd)

@foobar: Nö, Chip oder c't; ich "diskutiere" hier gard über die cb... (für die dummen: michi bin ich!)

@Natorion: tracert is'n Windof-Befehl oder?


----------



## AlArenal (28. Jul 2006)

Was hat die Dauer, die man über Internet verfügt, mit Netzwerkkenntnissen zu tun? Man kann auch als KFZ-Mechaniker mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren...


----------



## michi2 (28. Jul 2006)

Lern mal was ohne es benützen zu können!
Und ausedem ist das Internet Informationsquelle Nr. 1, nicht jeder hat genug Geld, bzw. will Geld dafür ausgeben und sich Bücher und Zeitschriften zu dem Thema zu kaufen; und die Materialien in Bücherei und Co sind meist veraltet.
Und einen KFZ-Mechaniker der keinen Führerschein hat habe ich noch nie gesehen


----------



## AlArenal (28. Jul 2006)

michi2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Lern mal was ohne es benützen zu können!



Du kannst lokal den  Netzwerkprogrammierer mimen, ohne an ein Netzwerk, geschweige denn das Internet angeschlossen zu sein.



> Und ausedem ist das Internet Informationsquelle Nr. 1, nicht jeder hat genug Geld, bzw. will Geld dafür ausgeben und sich Bücher und Zeitschriften zu dem Thema zu kaufen; und die Materialien in Bücherei und Co sind meist veraltet.



Grundlegende Netzwerktechnik "veraltet" nicht mal so eben, ebensowenig wie KFZ-Technik und da du ja nun Internet hast, gibts auch keine Ausreden mehr 



> Und einen KFZ-Mechaniker der keinen Führerschein hat habe ich noch nie gesehen



Zugegeben habe ich noch danach gefragt, kenne aber selbst genug Inhaber eines Führerscheins, die dennoch fähig und willens sind das Fahrrad zu benutzen.


----------



## michi2 (28. Jul 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Grundlegende Netzwerktechnik "veraltet" nicht mal so eben, ebensowenig wie KFZ-Technik und da du ja nun Internet hast, gibts auch keine Ausreden mehr


Klar, jetzt will ich's ja lernen zum beispiel mit diesem Threat 



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zugegeben habe ich noch danach gefragt, kenne aber selbst genug Inhaber eines Führerscheins, die dennoch fähig und willens sind das Fahrrad zu benutzen.


Das ist ja wieder was anderes 



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst lokal den Netzwerkprogrammierer mimen, ohne an ein Netzwerk, geschweige denn das Internet angeschlossen zu sein.


Dan bringt es dir aber nix! Und bis vor kurzem hatte es noch nicht danach ausgesehen das ich irgentwann Internet, bekomme.


----------



## AlArenal (28. Jul 2006)

michi2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Klar, jetzt will ich's ja lernen zum beispiel mit diesem Threat



Vor Threats hab ich aber Angst. Ab und an mal nen Thread, das wäre was...



			
				michi2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dan bringt es dir aber nix! Und bis vor kurzem hatte es noch nicht danach ausgesehen das ich irgentwann Internet, bekomme.



Wie siehts denn mit deinem nicht netzwerkbezogenen Coding-Skills aus?


----------



## Leroy42 (28. Jul 2006)

michi2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Lern mal was ohne es benützen zu können!



So habe ich Lisp _zu Fuß_ gelernt.


----------



## AlArenal (28. Jul 2006)

Als Klassenkameraden Comupter geschenkt bekamen (C-64, Amiga), hatte ich kurz drauf mehr Ahnung als die - obwohl ich noch jahrelang keinen eigenen hatte. Im Informatik-Unterrricht war ich immer als erster fertig (Programmieren mit Pascal) und tippte fleißig eigene Programme ein, die ich daheim auf Papier erarbeitet hatte...

Es geht also auch "trocken".


----------



## Leroy42 (28. Jul 2006)

Meine Rede!

Ich war auch ein ziemlich guter Lisp-Interpreter mit
zuschaltbarem Debugging-Modus.

Aber keiner wollte mich kaufen   
Ich war zu langsam


----------



## SnooP (28. Jul 2006)

lol  ... Lisp-Interpreter kann man auch mit Klammerzähler gleichsetzen oder?  ...

was ist denn jetzt mit der Originalfrage? Ist da irgendwas beantwortet?  - wozu brauchst du überhaupt die dynamische ip? - wenn du ne feste, statische ip zugewiesen bekommen hast vom provider, dann musst du die ja auch kennen und musst sie nicht mehr rausfinden?


----------



## foobar (28. Jul 2006)

> Vor Threats hab ich aber Angst. Ab und an mal nen Thread, das wäre was...



Die Beiträge mancher User würde ich aber mehr als Threat, denn als Thread bezeichnen ;-)


----------



## Natorion (28. Jul 2006)

lol der threaD entwickelt sich ja super.

und tracert gibs auch auf unix ... kann aber auch traceroute heißen usw. alles nit so einfach


----------



## Grizzly (30. Jul 2006)

Du könntest Dir ja auch einen dynamische Domain Name (bspw. bei DynDNS) einrichten. Dann das entweder noch auf Deinem Router eintragen, oder - wenn Du direkt über das DSL-Modem/ISDN/Modem online gehst, auf Deinem Rechner noch ein kleines Programm installieren (welches bei jedem Verbindungsaufbau mit dem Internet den DNS Eintrag auf Deine neue IP ändert).

Wenn Du jetzt über die Methode InetAddress.getByName(String) zu Deinem Domain Name die IP Adresse geben lässt, dann hast Du es geschafft.


----------



## Dark Rain (12. Aug 2006)

```
<?php
  Print $REMOTE_ADDR;
?>
```


----------



## thE_29 (12. Aug 2006)

Ich würde es via einem php Script macht!

Einfach die Abfrage hinsenden, oder dgl und schauen was zurückkommt.

Du kannst ja net wissen ob man auf einem Router hängt oder man selber im Inet hängt.


----------



## thE_29 (12. Aug 2006)

Nachtrag oder sowas in der Art:


```
public static String giveIp() 
  {
    String ret = null;
    try{ 
      URLConnection con = (URLConnection)new URL("http://www.wieistmeineip.de").openConnection();    
      BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(con.getInputStream()));
      String strLine = "";
        while ( (strLine = in.readLine()) != null) 
      {
        int x = strLine.indexOf("class=\"ip\"");
        if (x != -1)
          ret = strLine.substring(x + 11, strLine.length() - 5);
      }
      in.close();
    }catch(IOException ex)
    {
      ex.printStackTrace();
      ret = "Error resolving IP";
    }
    return ret;
```


----------



## michi2 (12. Aug 2006)

> "http://www.wieistmeineip.de"


Mann Danke!!!! Eine Seite bei der ich die Internetgeschwindichtkeit testen kann hab ich schon lang geasucht! (Hatte den verdacht das mein Provider mit linkt, und diese Seite hat gezeigt das die upzeiten wirklich n' wenig mager sind...)

Das mit der IP werd vermutlich so machen wie in deinem letzteren Vorschlag, vileicht werd ich's aber auch auf meinen Server legen...

Frage beantwortet - Threat abgehackt


----------



## AlArenal (12. Aug 2006)

michi2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Frage beantwortet - Threat abgehackt



Bedrohung zerstückelt?


----------



## byte (12. Aug 2006)

Lustige Diskussion hier, dabei ist die Lösung doch so einfach: 


```
String localHost = InetAddress.getLocalHost().getHostName();
for (InetAddress ia : InetAddress.getAllByName(localHost))
  System.out.println( ia );
```

Liefert sowohl die lokale - als auch globale IP.


----------



## Roar (13. Aug 2006)

also bei mir geht dein code nicht:
ausgabe:
ROAR/192.168.0.133
ROAR/192.168.88.1
ROAR/192.168.26.1

dat erste is meine ip im lan. was die beiden anderen sind kA :?:


----------



## byte (13. Aug 2006)

Bei mir funktioniert das einwandfrei. Er zeigt sowohl meine IP im LAN als auch meine IP nach aussen.


----------



## thE_29 (13. Aug 2006)

NSERVER/192.168.0.2

Zeigt mir nur die LAN IP an!

Wie soll er mir auch die IP vom Router anzeigen?! (Also die IP die der Router hat)

Hängst du hinter einem Router?


----------



## byte (13. Aug 2006)

Nein, hänge nicht an nem Router. Aber im Falle eines Routers müsste es funktionieren, wenn man statt dem Localhostname den Hostname bzw. lokale IP des Routers angibt.


----------



## Roar (13. Aug 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein, hänge nicht an nem Router.


das ist hier aber grad das problem in diesem thread dass man an die ip nicht rankommt wenn man hinter nem router sitzt. wenn nicht, ist das ja unbestritten kein problem :roll:


> Aber im Falle eines Routers müsste es funktionieren, wenn man statt dem Localhostname den Hostname bzw. lokale IP des Routers angibt.


nein, das wird wohl auch nicht gehen. es ist technisch halt unmöglich vom clientrechner herauszufinden wie die ip des routers ist. als einziges fiele mir nur ein den router per upnp zu fragen.


----------



## thE_29 (14. Aug 2006)

Nur gibts da einen Standardbefehl der für alle Router gleich ist?


----------



## Leroy42 (14. Aug 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bedrohung zerstückelt?



Genau! In UNO-Kreisen wird dies auch häufing als _Waffenstillstands-Resolution_ bezeichnet!  :meld:


----------

